# Halloween!



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

it's days away
what's your costume? :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

flowingly said:


> what's your costume? :twisted:



















Cute, huh?

e?


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

brad said:


> you know I would love to be able to go to the costume shop and hire a costume of the old me!
> 
> ( sorry, I know this was supposed to be a light hearted thread but hey that's just how I feel at the moment )
> 
> All the best Brad...


haha, i've always wondered....if i could see myself just walking down the street or something...would i recognize myself? :shock: :roll:


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

e? said:


> Cute, huh?
> 
> e?


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :shock:

oh my


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

Duke from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas :lol: complete with fishing boots and hat and cigar and all!

http://www.moovienet.de/main/filmdat/823b.jpg
http://www.movienet.nu/bilder/filmer/427_6.jpg

-Max Power


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yay! Halloween is here! I love it. Me and the breadknife have carved a pumpkin and we're going to a 'spooky' pub quiz tonight. Woo....we live on the edge, eh?

Small rant. Sigh. The religious groups over here are 'lobbying' to stop Halloween for the usual reasons. Sigh.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Martin, 


> The religious groups over here are 'lobbying' to stop Halloween for the usual reasons. Sigh.


Ha! Its about time....bloody demonic Halloween. Luring toddlers into satanism with the innocuous promise of sweets...Do we have no shame? Can we not see the madness? The spiritual carnage? Go to your "spooky" pub quiz, Martin - but do not expect to return with your soul!

Sorry. Thats my extremist side coming out. What I meant to say was: Happy Halloween.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

And to you my friend.

(Incidently, have you forgotten that I have no soul to lose?) 8)


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, thats what _you_ think, my friend - Mwa-ha....mwa-ha....(throws head back)Mwa-hahaha! Hmmm, yes....where was I?

Oh, right. Well, if you have already lost your soul (which you have, no doubt) then I imagine you will simply return from the pub much like your old self. Except that everyone else around you, shocked by their soullessness, will begin to act much like scenes from Shawn of the Dead. You, however, quite used to seeing this behaviour in yourself, will simply return home to eat a leg of man (get it - instead of leg of lamb?) by the light of your satanic jack-o-lantern. Can you see now why us relgious are so "dead" set against Halloween? It can easily lead to zombification. And they say we arent rational. Pshaw.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I was expecting to get maybe at least one kid trick-or-treating at my door but no...nada...not a one. Halloween is strange time here in OZ (or over here in Perth at least). It is advertised everywhere and they sell all the spooky stuff in the shops but people don't really go trick-or-treating...some people have the odd spooky party but that's about it. It's kind of a good thing seeing it has nothing to do with us and not being an Australian tradition, but my hubby and his sisters used to dress up and go trick-or-treating when they were young because they lived in a small country town and knew everyone. I grew up in the city and I think I only remember 2 or 3 years when we had kids come to our door.

I thought it might have caught on a little more with all of the advertising aimed at kids now but seems like no.



> The religious groups over here are 'lobbying' to stop Halloween for the usual reasons. Sigh.


Ummm...what are the reasons exactly? Hate to sound really dumb here but, what is Halloween actually celebrating? Where did the tradition begin? Is it like the Spanish "Day of the Dead" celebrations etc?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yep Homey, still without a soul, but that's probably because me and my girlfriend won, astonishingly (because there was just two of us and we were full of wine) won 2nd prize....which was a bottle of wine!!!!!

Not surprising really, as the theme was on all things spooky, and ye know that I am the dark lord of all things that go bump in the night.

We only lost out on the top prize (100 pounds) by one point, and I was really miffed. The question was: 'What time is regarded as the Devil's Hour?' We answered: 4am, which it is, and is called so in medical circles because that is the time of day when most people die. The answer, they said, was Midnight. But that's the 'Witching Hour', isn't it? Anyway....

Epiph....Halloween, or 'All Hallo's eve' is the night when, traditionally, we are meant to pray for the souls of the dead. But is has been, well, changed slightly into a night when the souls of all things creepy get free reign to roam the lands. That's what has got the religious types all up tight. And of course, it will encourage us all to dabble in the occult. Of course.


----------

